
Psychologist Says “Just Do It” as Research Shows You Will Regret It If You Don't - brahmwg
https://www.technologynetworks.com/neuroscience/news/the-ideal-road-not-taken-the-haunting-regrets-of-failing-our-ideal-selves-304536
======
rrggrr
Most choices come with a cost as we can only pipeline execution of our
aspirations, and not multiprocess. It would be interesting to know to what
degree the regret is felt around the priority as opposed to failure to
achieve. The control really ought be a third group who tried and failed.

